# Ukrainian Human Shields (Zero Hedge) [Original Title: Anger From Ukraine's Backers After Damning Amnesty Report Spotlights 'Human Shields']



## Creamu (Aug 6, 2022)

'This report by @amnesty International is such a disgrace. It only amplifies the narratives of the Russian #propaganda targeted against #Ukraine. With this one, AI has hit the bottom.'

-Stanisław Żaryn (twitter)






'Amnesty International blames Ukrainian defenders for protecting civilians from attacks by Russian invaders.

"Blame the victim" false equivalency reflects the moral void at the heart of @amnesty. It's a disgrace to people of conscience who value the protection of human rights.'

-Michael MacKay (twitter)






'[...]

The Amnesty report said investigators had "found evidence of Ukrainian forces launching strikes from within populated residential areas, as well as basing themselves in civilian buildings in 19 towns and villages" in three war-torn regions of the country from April through July.

[...]

"Such tactics violate international humanitarian law and endanger civilians, as they turn civilian objects into military targets. The ensuing Russian strikes in populated areas have killed civilians and destroyed civilian infrastructure," Amnesty continued, saying this resulted in Russian attacks on said civilian infrastructure.

The report detailed further that in 22 of 29 schools visited by an Amnesty team between April and July, investigators found evidence of prior military activity. Additionally, five instances of Ukrainian troops using hospitals as bases were documented. The report went so far as to stress Amnesty was "not aware" of instances where Ukrainian troops first tried to evacuate civilians from these locations.

[...]'

-Zero Hedge

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...mning-amnesty-report-spotlights-human-shields

'US Prepares To Send $1 Billion In Latest Ukraine Weapons Package

[...]

As Reuters notes, the latest assistance - which could come as early as Monday - would bring the total amount given by the Biden administration to $8.8 billion (or 9 fired Ukrainian prosecutors, if one rounds up), since Russia invaded Ukraine on Feb. 24.

[...]'

-Zero Hedge

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/us-prepares-send-1-billion-latest-ukraine-weapons-package


----------



## Creamu (Aug 16, 2022)

'Starting in late July and early August, the Sierra Leone-flagged Razoni became the first grain vessel to leave a Ukrainian port since the Russian invasion began in February, and was laden with 26,000 tonnes of corn. 

It never made it to its original listed destination of Lebanon. Instead, on Tuesday The Associated Press has revealed in a bit of an ironic twist: "The first shipment of grain to leave Ukraine under a wartime deal appears to have ended up in Syria — even as Damascus remains a close ally of Moscow, satellite images analyzed Tuesday by The Associated Press show."

Within a week after the Razoni's successful navigation of the Black Sea through a UN-administered 'safety corridor' overseen from a joint operations room in Istanbul, the vessel was left without a buyer, as the initial Lebanese purchaser refused delivery, explaining it was due to the five-month delay.

Both Ukraine's government and the United States had hailed the Razoni's departure as demonstrating the success of an agreed upon Ukraine-Russia-Turkey and UN mechanism to ensure that grain exports can resume despite the ongoing war and dangerous, mined Black Sea waters.

The US Embassy in Beirut had even posted a photograph of the grain vessel's departure. Following this a senior Turkish official told Reuters that "The plan is for a ship to leave…every day." And the official described of operations at three Ukrainian ports covered under the UN deal, "If nothing goes wrong, exports will be made via one ship a day for a while."

[...]'

https://www.zerohedge.com/commodities/first-grain-ship-depart-ukraine-offloading-russias-ally-syria


----------

